# Lectric-FX DC-Echo (EHX Echo 600)



## benny_profane (Feb 24, 2022)

Another brilliant project from the folks at Lectric. This is a (rather obscure) EHX analogue delay that builds upon the DMM foundation by adding another MN3005 BBD block. I've always thought of the DMM as _the _analogue delay—but this may surpass it. It's got everything the DMM offers (solid clock filtering, warm repeats, surprisingly usable overdrive/overload, runaway oscillation, beautiful modulation, blend control), but expands the control set and available delay time. And this box is still smaller than the big box DMM.

The calibration procedure is rather straightforward. As with any BBD delay or modulation circuit, there is a bit of back and forth to find the right balance, but it can be dialed in pretty quickly. The GAIN trims have some flexibility—allowing the FEEDBACK control to be tuned to a degree. I only have two hands, so I find it helpful to solder in short leads for alligator clips during calibration.

Analogue delays may be my favorite category of pedal builds. There are many projects out there—each with unique offerings. But, if you're looking to jump the queue and build something that has close to everything, this may be what you're looking for.

Check it.



https://imgur.com/a/HkMZmkd


Thank you @fig for the DIP 4 sockets!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 24, 2022)

Damn, that thing have enough trimpots? 🤪


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 24, 2022)

Looks great inside and out!


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 24, 2022)

Damn that’s sharp looking!


----------



## fig (Feb 24, 2022)

Yummy stuff!


----------



## Mcknib (Feb 24, 2022)

I like it, it looks splendid very professional 

I'm in the process of building one to go in a rack unit, never done a rack unit and now he's flung in that he wants IEC connections to power it via his power conditioner 

Second time I've said yes when I shoulda said no! mind you the first time her Dad did have a shotgun


----------



## mybud (Feb 25, 2022)

Yeah, they (lectric-fx) offer some really nice rare circuits. Just finished the Countdown. Needs an enclosure and finishing touches, but sounds fantastic. Great build, Mr Profane. Hats off to you.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 25, 2022)

Love the Countdown! I’ve got the PCB, but… after seeing Benny’s Echo machine, now I want to get the DC 600 PCB…
🤪


----------



## mybud (Feb 25, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Love the Countdown! I’ve got the PCB, but… after seeing Benny’s Echo machine, now I want to get the DC 600 PCB…
> 🤪


Someone mentioned that this hobby is addictive, I seem to recall. Some forty or so DIY pedals and numerous Eurorack modules later, I seem to think they are mistaken, somehow.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 25, 2022)

I can quit buying PCBs anyti…
Oh look! 15% off this weekend — lessee, what PPCBs don’t I have yet?!


----------



## mybud (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes indeed, I also noticed that. PPCB rocks! The temptation is irresistible, I'm afraid.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Feb 25, 2022)

I built the same Echo DC delay two or three weeks ago.

I am disappointed with it, Echo 600 means 600ms, Lectric fx managed to push it up to 700ms. It remains a very short delay with an other 100 ms...less than one second. I didn't realize that when i ordered the kit, so that's on me.

Modulation isn't really interesting in my opinion so far. Nothing subtle, it sounds like a basic pitch shifting effect, close to vibrato. If i want to modulate the repeats i would use something else, a CE-2 clone for exemple. I don't think the modulation circuit was a big concern when they designed this delay. It feels more like an extra feature, not very elaborate and quickly done.

I have 2 second-hand delays, they cost less than half the DC Echo's price (150 euros full kit), they can do more tricks and they sound just as good, in my opinion (Vox Time Machine, Ibanez DE-7). I guess this is for aficionados and people collecting vintage effects for fun.

I wonder how could i add a Dry Out on this build ?


----------



## Scruffie (Feb 25, 2022)

justin said:


> I built the same Echo DC delay two or three weeks ago.
> 
> I am disappointed with it, Echo 600 means 600ms, Lectric fx managed to push it up to 700ms. It remains a very short delay with an other 100 ms...less than one second. I didn't realize that when i ordered the kit, so that's on me.
> 
> ...


Sorry you didn't dig it! Both those delays you mention as preferring are digital, maybe analogue delays aren't your thing? 

We didn't push it to 700mS, at 10kHz clock frequency as in the build doc it will produce 614mS thereabouts.

For adding the dry out, 4u7 positive to IC1 Pin 1, negative to 47k to ground and series 220R resistor to output.


----------



## giovanni (Feb 25, 2022)

Now I really want to build one! How do input and output knobs work? Is it basically gain into the BBD and output volume? How do they interact with each other?


----------



## eh là bas ma (Feb 25, 2022)

> Sorry you didn't dig it! Both those delays you mention as preferring are digital, maybe analogue delays aren't your thing?
> 
> We didn't push it to 700mS, at 10kHz clock frequency as in the build doc it will produce 614mS thereabouts.
> 
> For adding the dry out, 4u7 positive to IC1 Pin 1, negative to 47k to ground and series 220R resistor to output.


Thank you very much Scruffie.

Maybe they're not my thing, or maybe i need some time to adjust. Be that as it may, the DC Echo is on my board, I am still exploring its possibilities...

I wrote a poor review on musikding. The next day I asked Klaus to delete it and just leave the 5 stars, he agreed but he published it anyway (probably some other things on his mind...). If the review isn't fair in your opinion, just tell me and I will insist with Klaus to delete it. I am afraid a "bad" review gives the wrong impression on this circuit and stops people from building it... As I told Klaus, I wrote the review too fast and too tired, I understand my mistake, it won't happen again.

Here it is :








						DC-Echo kit, 138,00
					

Analogue Delay




					www.musikding.de
				




 I always love your effects, especially the Flintlock and the Dandy Horse ! May your hands remain always steady, May the Iron remains always hot in your hand  !


----------



## Scruffie (Feb 25, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Now I really want to build one! How do input and output knobs work? Is it basically gain into the BBD and output volume? How do they interact with each other?


Input is set to the point before the BBD's clip for the best S/N ratio (or to make it a bit dirty if you prefer) and then output to match your bypass level.



justin said:


> Thank you very much Scruffie.
> 
> Maybe they're not my thing, or maybe i need some time to adjust. Be that as it may, the DC Echo is on my board, I am still exploring its possibilities...
> 
> ...


Haha, no worries, not every effect is for every person! Your review is what you felt and a negative review or two is no bad thing if they're justified and make people think twice before building something they're going to struggle to feel was worth the investment!

The DC Echo, yeah, it does have the aficianado aspect as you say, but also is just that refined step above the DM-2 or DMM that makes it a very satisfying delay pedal IMO. Like a pedal version of an 80s analogue rack delay or darker version of early digital, it's something a little different to the usual fare.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Feb 25, 2022)

Scruffie said:


> Haha, no worries, not every effect is for every person! Your review is what you felt and a negative review or two is no bad thing if they're justified and make people think twice before building something they're going to struggle to feel was worth the investment!


Good, that's a relief. It was really fun to build, and a great learning experience ( i never tried BBD delays before).

 I must admit I like to see the awe and wonder in my friends eyes, when I say proudly : "Memory Man ? sure, I just built one  recently..." This kind of satisfaction won't last very long though. On the other hand, the Echo DC will stay with me for ever, I hope.

Thanks again for your amazing circuits. My musical wanderings wouldn't be the same without your help.


----------



## mybud (Feb 25, 2022)

The circumstances of my original Countdown order were quite weird. I ordered this and two Bloodstones from them in May 2020. Delivery was delayed due to lockdown and Keefe sent the order as soon as shipping opened up to us in ZA (around September 2020, South Africa). 

A long time passed and the boards never arrived. I suspect that they were lost in transit somewhere. After a long wait and nothing happening, I wrote back to Lectric-fx and Keefe replaced all the boards without question. 

I added an Abacus to my original order and this time they did duly appear. So, fantastic service and 'amazing circuits,' as you rightly say, Justin. [This post might well belong better in the Shipping Delays thread but I believe that's closed]. The point is not the delay in shipping which appears to be a world-wide problem but Keefe's good will and decency in replacing them.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 25, 2022)

Great build for a very satisfying pedal.  I am really happy with the DC Echo and Flintlock that I built this month.  Looks like I need to check out the Countdown....


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the positive reception!



thewintersoldier said:


> Fantastic build! I remember when I built mine immediately after it came out. What a revelation. It makes the DMM sound like a DM-2. On my next board I wanna run both the DC echo and the DMM. Love how clean it turned out inside, and those brutalist knobs 💅


Definitely. I know that I'm rather particular when it comes to analogue delays, so I see benefits to both. I've had the same thought of including each in a signal chain. They do have a lot of overlap, but they still have distinct characteristics. 

This report was on hold until the knobs were restocked!



Scruffie said:


> The DC Echo, yeah, it does have the aficianado aspect as you say, but also is just that refined step above the DM-2 or DMM that makes it a very satisfying delay pedal IMO. Like a pedal version of an 80s analogue rack delay or darker version of early digital, it's something a little different to the usual fare.


I'd agree with that appraisal. If someone is looking for a _massive _distinction between this and the DMM, they might be disappointed; however, if they're in deep with BBD delays, this is a very rewarding project.



zgrav said:


> Great build for a very satisfying pedal.  I am really happy with the DC Echo and Flintlock that I built this month.  Looks like I need to check out the Countdown....


Thanks! Glad to hear you're digging both projects!


----------



## fig (Feb 25, 2022)

Just ordered the Countdown and the DC-Echo.


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 25, 2022)

@Scruffie can we discuss a referral benefits program?


----------



## Scruffie (Feb 25, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> @Scruffie can we discuss a referral benefits program?


Haha, seriously, this build has gotten a lot of love! 

I'm not actually in charge of any of the business side of things but I could perhaps put in a good word with Keefe  Especially if you were to put up a demo...


----------



## Scruffie (Feb 25, 2022)

zgrav said:


> Great build for a very satisfying pedal.  I am really happy with the DC Echo and Flintlock that I built this month.  Looks like I need to check out the Countdown....


The countdown is sort of like if phaser was flanger, the notches are very sharp and with 10 stages things get... deep. 

Plus lots of headroom with no FET's or OTA's involved, no matching involved and the CMOS chips are cheap as... damn I wish I had a good similie.


----------



## mybud (Feb 25, 2022)

Finally boxed the beast as of just now. Still in progress... The interaction between the two LFOs (sweep and sweep mod, if I understand this aright) produces beat patterns within the modulation that are exceedingly groovy. If phaser were flanger ... If six was nine? James Marshall H might well have put aside his Univibe for this.  I'll show myself the door ...


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 25, 2022)

Scruffie said:


> Haha, seriously, this build has gotten a lot of love!
> 
> I'm not actually in charge of any of the business side of things but I could perhaps put in a good word with Keefe  Especially if you were to put up a demo...


I was (mostly) kidding! You guys put out some ambitious and brilliant projects. I just try to talk about them as much as possible.

My current setup isn't the best for recording, but I'll see if I can get something representative of this build. I'm also overdue to visit a friend with a studio.


----------

